# Hintergrundbild der Framegröße anpassen!



## gemilli (28. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich versuche gerade eine Website aufzubauen, mein Problem dabei:

Ich habe in Photoshop ein Hintergrundbild erstellt, dieses will ich jetzt gsplittet in der Seite einbauen. Also habe ich 4 Frames erstellt, es solle eine Logoleiste, eine Navigation oben und eine links geben und den Textbereich. Jetzt habe ich das Bild in 4 einzelne Grafiken abgespeichert und als Hintergrund in die Frames gegeben, allerdings wird das Bild zu groß angezeigt, ich würde es gerne den einzelnen Frames anpassen!

Mir wurde gesagt das funktioniert nicht....
Hat wer eine andere Lösung dafür Es sollen nur getrennt diese vier Bereiche entstehen, egal wie!

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe!
Lg gemilli


----------



## Gumbo (28. März 2005)

> Hintergrundgrafiken lassen sich (noch) nicht skalieren. Erst ab CSS3 ist es möglich, die Größe von Hintergrundgrafiken festzulegen.


Größe des Hintergrundbildes an Frame anpassen


----------



## gemilli (28. März 2005)

hm...das hilft mir allerdings leida auch nicht weiter....

gibt es keine möglichkeit das irgendwie hinzubekommen wie machen es denn die andren? nicht als hintergrund grafik?

trotzdem danke...


----------

